# Virginia (the pointy end)



## ivocaliban (Sep 17, 2004)

Yes, I'm in Virginia, but that doesn't mean I'm anywhere near civilization. Generally, people think of Richmond, Norfolk or the DC area when someone mentions Virginia, but I'm about as far from those as you can get while still being within the state. I'm closer to Tennessee, Kentucky, and West Virginia than I am to Richmond. If there's anyone out there located between Bluefield, VA/WV and Bristol, VA/TN let me know. I'm a relatively sane (as RPers go) individual with 14 years of DMing experience. Just curious as to members of ENWorld who might live within an hour of me. Send me a private message or reply here. Or...feel free to contact me on MSN Messenger, Yahoo, or AIM. Take care.


----------



## YourSwordIsMine (Sep 24, 2004)

YAY!!! Someone else in the Pointy End!!! I'd posted a few months back when I first moved to Abingdon but never got a responce.... I'd given up hope! I'm busy with work and homework this weekend, I'll try and send you my Yahoo Messenger name soon so we can chat. Look forward to talking soon!


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm your huckleberry. 

 Just moved into the Bluefield area, i am at alsih2o@comcast.net if you want to game


----------



## YourSwordIsMine (Jun 27, 2005)

See Alish20, I told you there was someone over in your neck of the woods... I just wish I or you all were closer to me.... Seems that with all these silly mountains, distances are farther than thay should be... Hope you guys can start a group out there. Good luck.

YSiM


----------

